# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Thiên đường nhiệt đới Kenya

## dulichnt

Là một bờ biển hoang sơ, có mật độ dân thưa thớt, nằm ở phía Nam Kenya, nơi đây ít có du khách đặt chân đến do du lịch kém phát triển, tuy nhiên thời tiết và con người Kenya rất dễ chịu.

Đây là vùng biển nhiệt đới với những bãi cát trắng trải dài dưới hàng dừa xanh, mặt nước luôn tĩnh lặng, trong xanh đến nỗi bạn không cần lặn cũng có thể ngắm được những rặng san hô nhiều màu sắc.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

wow đẹp quá
Nơi nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời

----------


## thientai206

đâu có nhìn thấy rì đâu mà bạn vaga_pro2006 kêu là đẹp quá ?????

----------

